# WOW 7.1 transfer paper



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Just received an interesting email....It says that WOW 7.1 is now available in the US in limited numbers. The distributor is in Niles, IL but 'wow' is right when it comes to the price...20 sheet pack is $152.50. Don't know if that includes shipping or not. I don't think I am ready to pay $7.62 cents for ONE transfer! I wonder if the market is ready for a paper for dark garments at that price. what are your thoughts?


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

wow ! not me!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Where do I sign up to distribute that stuff?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Crazy is as crazy does ,,or is stupid is a stupid does,, any case its wow out of line


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

incidently the URL is 

TheMagicTouch USA - Textile Transfer Paper

just so you will know I did not make this up


----------



## KILLER (Dec 15, 2006)

wow........ thats a lot of money, i can buy a car with that ...lololol


----------



## mazinger (May 17, 2007)

holy wow......right now we have options.....


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

charles95405 said:


> Just received an interesting email....It says that WOW 7.1 is now available in the US in limited numbers. The distributor is in Niles, IL but 'wow' is right when it comes to the price...20 sheet pack is $152.50. Don't know if that includes shipping or not. I don't think I am ready to pay $7.62 cents for ONE transfer! I wonder if the market is ready for a paper for dark garments at that price. what are your thoughts?


I'm still learning about dark garment transfer paper options. I can say though that from the threads I've recently read about this product need, people may be willing to pay this price if it will answer the dark garment heat transfer "prayers." 

If the paper works well in commonly used Oki printers, if the outcome is as good as the company claims and if more people jump on the bandwagon to purchase this paper, perhaps prices may lower. It would reduce or eliminate the need to contract out having plastisol transfers made for some who do this now for darks. 

At the same time, using the WOW paper may also cause apparel sellers to increase prices on their products made with WOW.

Did you order your sample pack of paper from the new site?

Thanks for sharing this news Charles. I'm sure others here want to give it a shot. 

AB


----------



## knox harrington (Nov 30, 2007)

Although $7.62 sounds steep, outsourcing custom plastisol transfers with 3-4 colors already runs me $6-8 per sheet at minimum quantities.

Considering the costs are comparable.. has anybody actually compared the quality? Also, is WOW 7.1 self-weeding like Imageclip paper? That is a deal breaker for me right there since it obviously won't be lowering my overhead.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

knox harrington said:


> Although $7.62 sounds steep, outsourcing custom plastisol transfers with 3-4 colors already runs me $6-8 per sheet at minimum quantities.
> 
> Considering the costs are comparable.. has anybody actually compared the quality? Also, is WOW 7.1 self-weeding like Imageclip paper? That is a deal breaker for me right there since it obviously won't be lowering my overhead.


Yes, it is self-weeding. I just watched a sample video here of it if you want to check it out. Seems like quite a bit of prep but since I'm not creating my own transfers, is this amount of prep normal? Enlighten me. 

The Magic Touch (GB) Ltd - WoW 7.1 Transfer Paper (This is the UK site; the US site's WOW video is not working for me).

Sample prints from the UK site: The Magic Touch (GB) Ltd - WoW 7.1 Transfer Paper

I would say, order some of the sample WOW paper from the US site and try it out. 

AB


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

charles95405 said:


> incidently the URL is
> 
> TheMagicTouch USA - Textile Transfer Paper
> 
> just so you will know I did not make this up


I concur. The price you mentioned is the same that Colorstarink is quoting. I said it before and I'll say it again. It is too rich for my blood. I think TheMagicTouch is trying to capture their capital investment overnight or something like that.


----------



## knox harrington (Nov 30, 2007)

Was anybody else amused by the way the narrator said "wow" at the end of the video?

Seriously though, that seems like a lot of steps for a lateral move in production cost compared to plastisol. It's not that I'm lazy, but rather the more steps you have, the more likely something could go wrong. If your designs are spot art, I'd say stick with plastisol for dark fabrics.. but if you absolutely need digital prints, perhaps this is the new standard?

I'm interested to read some unbiased reviews when they surface...


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

knox harrington said:


> I'm interested to read some unbiased reviews when they surface...


You'll find some here:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t24476.html


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

Given the price and the labor intensive application process, if I were doing more than just few and they were spot colors, I could screen print them faster, cheaper and have a better quality finished product. 

The biggest problem I see is that this is a three step process...Maybe 4, I'd have to watch the video again. If one of those steps doesn't go just right, that's almost $8 in the trash. Show of hands. How many have messed up a transfer or two. It doesn't hurt too bad at $1 a sheet.

I'd have to charge more for a black shirt than a sublimated shirt, and that's just not right given the quality of sublimation vs heat press.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

same here thats way to many steps to not mess up one not to mention if everything went ok WOW! the you have to start steps over to much work for me. and ross is right thats a pricey mistake you forgot to add the price of the shirt so thats about $10 WOW!


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

2STRONG said:


> same here thats way to many steps to not mess up one not to mention if everything went ok WOW! the you have to start steps over to much work for me. and ross is right thats a pricey mistake you forgot to add the price of the shirt so thats about $10 WOW!


The mistake would most likely be made in the preliminary steps which should be caught before you actually press the shirt. But if not, the shirt is a small investment compared to the paper.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

FYI - I asked the company of WOW paper via email about their prep process and if it has been reduce at all. I was advise today in a reply that the CLEANING SHEET step has been removed. 


AB


----------



## tmtusa (Aug 1, 2007)

A box of 20 sheets costs $120.00.
The WoW pad that is needed is $32.50 and is a one time purchase.


----------



## sid4040 (May 13, 2006)

That price includes a one time charge for a special soft pad. That said it still works out to 6.00 a sheet after you take off the one time charge.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

6.00/sheet is , WOW!! , too much!!!!

...reduce your price = A LOT more people buying this paper!!!!! 

(I will still purchase for "testing's" sake...if not too many mistakes, I may purchase again.....time will tell)

NOTE:
*All* of the staff at the Magictouch USA have been very helpful and nice to me!!
AND , *very quick* to respond to all of my emails and phone calls!!!!!!!

WOW!!!!


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

ashamutt said:


> 6.00/sheet is , WOW!! , too much!!!!
> 
> ...reduce your price = A LOT more people buying this paper!!!!!
> 
> ...


I suggested the Walmart way. Sell for less, make profit by volume and break the competition but it has fallen on deaf ears.


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

Lnfortun said:


> I suggested the Walmart way. Sell for less, make profit by volume and break the competition but it has fallen on deaf ears.


Is this still the only dark garment paper that gives reasonable results as I see the pricing has not dropped in line with increased sales.


----------

